# Radio comunitaria en México sin problemas legales



## Morfeo007 (Sep 18, 2009)

Hola que tal, mi nombre es Alfredo, soy estudiante de ingeniería electrónica, y he estado participando en un proyecto para sacar adelante una radio comunitaria en una población acá en mi país, México. Sin embargo, las limitaciones legales que existen acá, limitan terriblemente la transmisión regulada en FM en la banda de 88 a 106. 

Por ello, he estado buscando via internet, en libros, etc. Una alternativa de transmisión que no entrara en problematicas con el gobierno, es decir, en una frecuencia libre o con mejores oportunidades de estar regulada, y no sea esto un riesgo para la misma comunidad. Pero para mi desgracia no hemos encontrado alguna viable, probada, que nos convenza

Hemos buscado algunas alternativas, y la mas atractiva a sido la de hacer una transmision en dichas frecuencias (debo aceptar que aun no nos queda claro cuales son, aun viendo el espectro radioelectrico actual (http://www.cft.gob.mx/wb/Cofetel_2008/Cofe_cuadro_nacional_de_atribucon_de_frecuencias_d), con la instalación de repetidores por la comunidad que pudieran difundir la transmision por medio de bocinas.

La comunidad tiene aproximadamente 500 metros de radio, existen las condiciones para radiar desde una zona significativamente alta, y los problemas de ruido por las condiciones climatologicas no son preocupantes.

¿Alguien por aca tiene alguna sugerencia?


----------



## Cacho (Sep 18, 2009)

Por favor, aclará en qué frecuencias pretendés emitir y si es una de uso libre o no, porque de necesitarse una licencia etaráis violando una disposición legal en tu país y la norma 2.11 del foro: "_Los usuarios no pueden publicar, solicitar, ni difundir, información que promueva la realización de ningun ilícito en su jurisdicción, incluyendo pero no limitado a: fraudes electrónicos, SPAM, suplantación de identidad, estafas, falsedad en documentos, y cualquier otro tipo de conducta que sea considerada un acto ilegal._"

Saludos


----------



## Morfeo007 (Sep 19, 2009)

Recomendarme una en la cual no caiga en la violación a las normas algunas..


He estado leyendo de las frecuencias de uso libre ( aca este la normatividad), pero por ejemplo no permiten la instalacion de equipos, repetidores y/o antena alguna.

¿Existe alguna alternativa?


----------



## Cacho (Sep 19, 2009)

Eso ya dependerá de el texto que figura en el link que posteaste. Ponete a leer y planteale el asunto a un abogado de tu país.

Saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 19, 2009)

Hola

TRATA DE CAPTAR LA IDEA.

Creo que en cualquier país los procedimientos y normas gubernamentales son muy difíciles de entender.
Les sugiero algo que pudiera resultar en el éxito de su proyecto.
Quien es el que trae el sartén por el mango.?...  La Secretaría de Comunicaciones y Transportes.
Entonces preséntense ante tal secretaría a VENDERLES Su proyecto solicitando ayuda. (No una licencia para trasmitir).

Empápense de conocimientos de los programas gubernamentales que existen en México al respecto de la educación.
Entiéndalos Bien y adáptenlos a su proyecto. Digamos que al menos ayudará en algo la realización de su proyecto a la educación de aquella comunidad.

Deben preparar muy bien su presentación llevando clarísima la razón para instalar su trasmisor. Traten de captar esta idea: Una razón (Universal o No) es una palabra o conjunto de palabras que al decirla(s) todos los demás expresarían “Si es cierto Deben Hacerlo”. 

Cual es el objetivo de instalar un trasmisor en una comunidad con un radio de 500 Mts.? Que beneficios habría ?
Muy..Muy Claro para exponerlo.

Hagan un ejercicio donde algunos maestros sean los representantes de la SCT. 
Y los presentadores del proyecto pues los alumnos que lo están o pretenden realizar.
Tengan un foro para simular preguntas del público.
Respóndanles a los Maestros con frases Cortas certeras. Con energía que se escuche su vos, que se sienta que saben de lo que están hablando. Si es posible grábenlo (video) para analizarlo despúes y corregir errores.

Una vez logrado lo anterior (y Algo Más) que la escuela, facultad, colegio o como se llame la institución educativa que concerte una cita ante la SCT. para exponer su requerimiento de Ayuda.
Otra vez: Que el fraseo para lograr la cita sea corto y al grano. “Buenos Dias, Hablo de tal escuela soy fulana quisiera etc. POR ESTA RAZÓN...”. Debe decir los nombres de quienes irían a la cita.

Una vez conseguida la cita no lleguen tarde. Aquí hay que llegar horas antes nunca segundos después.
Cuando mucho preséntense 3 alumnos muy bien preparados respecto a la exposición. Bien vestidos, peinados, sin tatuajes calzado bien boleado etc. Que al verlos causen muy buena impresión.

Por otra parte, la SCT sabe en que banda de la RF. Pueden transmitir libremente. Pero... Si les dan una frecuencia donde nadie tiene con que recibirla ¡. Qué van a hacer? .

Les sugiero este procedimiento ya que yo he tenido experiencias en ello, la única instancia que logró solucionar un problema similar fue siempre la SCT.

Saludos
A sus ordenes.
PD: espero esta palabrería les sirva de ayuda.


----------



## ronces (Feb 9, 2010)

hola: fijate que en una comunidad remota de la huasteca potosina en mexico. las estaciones de radio no se escuchan solo ruido. en esta visita turistica observe que tenian una pequeña estacion de radio. pero lo mas curioso de todo que no trasmitian via radial por motivos que ya mencionaste. el metodo que usaban era, istalaron una torre de unos 50mts y en la punta 4 bosinas de trompeta apuntando en los cuatro puntos cardinales. en lugar que estaba la torre hay una tienda de comestibles telefono farmacia etc y hai hay un amplificador con microfono, tornamesa cassetera y discos compactos comectados a las bosinas.
lo mejorde todo es como manejan este sistema. desde las 5am empesaban a trasmitir noticias de la comunidad, del municipio y el estado asi como nacional y internacional despues ponian musica rejional y de todo gusto como al medio dia trasmitian noticias de la comunidad asi como emergencias que se presentaran alo largo del dia unos ejemplos como hay una fiesta de boda en la casa de la familia flores, fallecio el señor gonsalez etc de ese tipo despues otro rato de musica y asi todos les dias del año y con todo tipo de clima, a y si una persona resibia una llamada telefonica anunciavan de esta forma la señora guadalupe lopez le van a llamar por telefono alas 6pm presentarse en la estacion y asi de esta forma se tienen informadas a esta pequeña comunidad. lo mas notable es que se escuchaba muy lejos y con claridad hasta las 9pm que dejaban de trasmitir y si pasaba algo muy importante durante la noche trasmitian la noticia.
me gusto su forma de comunicarse y sin meterse en problemas de codigos permisos. espero que te sirva esto 

un saludo:


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 9, 2010)

morfeo checaste la fecha del documento al que haces referencia, porque ha tenido modificaciones


----------



## ronces (Feb 9, 2010)

sip ya lo vi pero se puede usar como un modo de ayuda a todos losque tengan un problema paresido a este amigo que opinas


----------



## Morfeo007 (Feb 10, 2010)

Muchas gracias por la atención. De hecho en las comunidades donde he estado trabajando para instalar dichas radios, existen este tipo de sonidos, claro si la complejidad que planteas. El problema ha sido que en estas comunidades dicho servicio se cobra en 10 pesos por mensaje, cosa que hace poco accesible, informativa, recreativa etc. Dicho servicio. 

sin embargo, ¿Como se llama la comunidad? Sería interesante conocer tal experiencia.

Las leyes si se han modificado, pero la posiblidad de obtener licitaciones para radios de tipo comunitaria, sin pasar por las obligaciones fiscales de las comerciales, sigue siendo imposible para las comunidades.


----------



## electronux (Feb 26, 2010)

Hola carnal mira busca Radio Teocelo 1490 am. http://www.radioteocelo.org 
esa es una radio comunitaria que ha operado por mas de 40 años y sin problemas actualmente en su situacion legal.

Si gustas puedes contactarme yo soy colaborador de dicha estacion,


----------



## ronces (Feb 26, 2010)

ok los felicito a todos ustedes y con gusto los visito. gracias y un saludo


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 27, 2010)

Si limitan entre 88 y 106, pon la frecuencia 107 a 108 y estas dentro del rango de las radios de FM que pueda tener tu poblacion...

En mi pais existe una figura legal "estacion experimental" y apunta a estaciones que quieran hacer experimentos radiales en la medida que no afecten a los demas.

Fijate si en la constitucion nacional de tu pais dice algo "sobre la libre expresion" a no ser que tu pais sea una dictadura.. cualquiera podria expresar lo que quisiera.. 

Bajo ese punto que esta por encima de todo, no pueden coartar la libertar de expresarte..

El documento que posteaste es sobre UHF. aunque haya una banda libre se trata que toda la comunidad no va a fabricarse un receptor fuera de lo tradicional solamente para poder escuchar la radio!.. sentido comun..

Generalmente las bandas, frecuencias y licencias estan acotadas por una potencia de transmision.. Por debajo de 1 watt o 0.5 watt no se deberia prohibir dado que el alcance es muy acotado, busca la ley y si dice 0.5 watt pueden colocar estrategicamente repetidoras por debajo de esa potencia.. cubriendo toda la comunidad como hacen las celdas de los celulares (por su criterio) y no estarian saliendose de las leyes..

Adelante con el proyecto y todo lo que pueda hacer desde aca, cuenta conmigo!


----------



## electrodan (Feb 27, 2010)

Que tengas libertad de expresión no significa que puedas ponerte con un megáfono a gritarle al vecino en medio de la noche.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 27, 2010)

electrodan, fijate en el marco en que lo dije.. "en una radio" y fuera de ella entras en el marco de las leyes que existan. Podre hacerlo fuera del horario de descanso... o no?


----------



## Cacho (Feb 27, 2010)

Libertad de expresión no quiere decir que puedas tener una radio ilegal, así como libertad de circulación no quiere decir que puedas manejar un auto como quieras y sin licencia...

La libertad de expresión, muchas veces MUY malentendida en nuestro país, quiere decir que podés decir lo que quieras decir sin censura previa. Punto.
La vía de comunicación que usás debe ser legal. Punto.
Ahooooooooora... Que tenemos unos gobiernos más que deplorables en estas últimas décadas (y antes, milicos y gobiernos no mucho mejores), que usan las licencias de los medios para controlar la opinión... De eso no me caben dudas. Pero eso ya es política y no conviene entrar mucho en ese campo.

Saludos.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 27, 2010)

Cacho, el marco en que digo las cosas. *Es una comunidad*. Son dos puntos la licencia de la radio si hace falta, y la libre expresion. Uno es una obligacion y el otro es un derecho.

Despues que uses el medio para otra cosa, tendras un contralor para que te sancione.

En radio o tv tenemos la ventaja de tener "el poder" nosotros los usuarios/oyentes/televidentes.. si el poder del *control remoto*

Sino te gusta, apagas, cambias de canal, etc..

Cuando vine a Bariloche, hace muchos años, me reia de la radio nacional por lo que se escuchaba, claro yo venia de *La Capital* a tal punto que grababa fragmentos de ella y se la mandaba a mis amigos y parientes de BsAs.

Se oian cosas como: *Pesar por la muerte de tal persona, o un saludo de cumpleaños de un papa a un hijo que no podia llegar a verlo, o un diario o medicamento que llegaba a tal paraje y que lo esperen con caballo.. si macho!, Argentina y Patagonia!*

Já, que pavada decia yo..  venia de la tecnologia donde todo era apretar botones.. y aca no habia gas natural!..

Es esta experiencia la que me hace pensar/recordar en esa gente que mas alla de que puedan por su licencia tener un medio de comunicacion que no va a ser para levantar en armas al pueblo, ni lavarles la cabeza.. sera para un fin social.

Con respecto a la figura de estacion experimental es algo licito, y en la medida que deje de serlo, vendra gendarmeria, ejercito o peter pan y te sacara del h*rto..

El colega pidio ayuda tecnologica y de eso se trata. Aprovecho para decirle a *Morfeo007* que si todo falla, tenemos un plan B.

Ya que son pocas cuadras a cablear los postes, o hasta por onda portadora puedes hacer tu radio!


----------



## Morfeo007 (Mar 19, 2010)

Muchas gracias electronux, de verdad si me gustaría contactarte, incluso si es posible visitarlos esta semana santa. Me interesa mucho conocer sus e*QU*ipos de transmision y su historia.

Elbrujo , si el doc es de UHF, pero de todos modos en FM y AM, incluso si pretendiera darle un MHz o KHz de más, llegarían las autoridades a desmantelarla.  De igual sobre el debate, yo tambien opino lo mismo sobre la libertad de usar el espectro, pero pss bueno, en mi país ni a figura de "radio experimental" llegamos.

Muchas gracias a todos los que comentan este tema.


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 19, 2010)

Morfeo007 dijo:


> Muchas gracias electronux, de verdad si me gustaría contactarte, incluso si es posible visitarlos esta semana santa. Me interesa mucho conocer sus ekipos de transmision y su historia.
> 
> Elbrujo , si el doc es de UHF, pero de todos modos en FM y AM, incluso si pretendiera darle un MHz o KHz de más, llegarían las autoridades a desmantelarla.  De igual sobre el debate, yo tambien opino lo mismo sobre la libertad de usar el espectro, pero pss bueno, en mi país ni a figura de "radio experimental" llegamos.
> 
> Muchas gracias a todos los que comentan este tema.



Conozco un abogado en Mexico, le voy a preguntar como es la cosa... puedes buscarme donde puedo bajar informacion sobre licencias de comunicaciones y potencias en tu pais?

Uds presentaron la documentacion para habilitar una licencia y se la negaron? me podes contar las instancias que transitaron..


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 21, 2010)

Consulte al abogado mexicano y dice esto:

La ley de telecomunicaciones en mexico, es algo antigua y no ha sufrido muchas modificaciones, es el tema actual, ya que las 2 gigantes de la television en mexico, televisa y tv azteca, han pugnado ante el gobierno para que amplien el espectro radioelectrico para tener mas canales, televisa tiene el monopilio de la radio en mexico, es decir que tiene las 3 cadenas de radio mas importantes en el pais, radioformula, televisaradio, y han aplastado a todas las estaciones de radio pequeñas, fue un tema que se vio en la suprema corte del pais, pero los ministros de la corte, no entendieron lo que era el espectro raioelectrico, y la ley no la han aprobado, de hecho le llaman la Ley Televisa, pero no se si la persona que te contacto quiere un permiso para una banda local y con cuanto de salida para tener que sacar un permiso, que los otorga la Secretaria de Gobernacion (ministerio del interior), y si es una comunidad hay que saber donde esta, asi que hay saber mas a fondo, si es una estacion FM pues tendra que afiliarse a un sindicato, el STIC, y sacar un permiso para transmitir, pero amplia el tema y yo con gusto lo investigo.


----------

